
Trying to get answers from Uber how my driver managed to drive me halfway up UK - grahamel
https://twitter.com/Plastician/status/1182234740511985664
======
2rsf
Really strange story, The guy admits to being (heavily) drunk, and a driver
needs to be really stupid to drive 4.5 hours instead of 45 minutes.

